# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Geen zin in seks

## zucht

Hoi!

Ik ben een vrouw van 23 en heb al meer dan 5 jaar een relatie met mijn vriend. Mijn probleem is echter dat ik nooit zin heb in seks. Dit is nochtans ooit anders geweest...

In het begin van onze relatie hadden we een bevredigend seksleven. Van een tekort aan zin in seks was er toen geen sprake, integendeel, op een bepaald moment hield ik er zelfs een minaar op na. Als ik zin had, dan moest en zou ik seks hebben. Als het niet met mijn vriend was, dan was het met mijn minaar. Alles verliep voor vlotjes, tot mijn vriend erachter kwam... Ik heb hem toen alles opgebiecht, en omdat hij ook zoveel voor mij betekent, heb ik hem beloofd hem nooit meer te bedriegen. Een belofte waar ik mij nog steeds aan hou.

Het vreemde is nu, dat ik al zo'n 3-tal jaar totaal geen zin meer heb in seks. Een gemiddelde van 1 maal per maand bevestigt dit. Ik voel me hierover soms heel erg schuldig tov mijn vriend, die altijd(!) zin heeft. Ik ben bang dat hij op een dag er genoeg van heeft, en een ander zoekt. We hebben hier al over gepraat, en hij geeft ook toe dat hij het soms wel lastig vindt, maar echte problemen hebben we hierdoor nog nooit gehad. 

Ik heb al vaak gehoord dat de pil een negatief effect heeft op het libido. Ik neem (dezelfde) pil al sinds het begin van mijn relatie, dus ik denk niet dat dit de oorzaak is. 

Kan iemand me helpen? Ik vind dit echt niet meer normaal...

----------


## Masja

Hoi Zucht, hier nog een zucht, niks gek aan, ga eens wat boeken lezen, van vrouwen, het blijkt dat vooral veel jonge meiden er weinig plezier aan beleven. Jij bent de meesten al een stap voor door het op te merken en het naarbuiten te gooien. Veel meiden faken, dat vinden hun vriendjes prettig en zo voelen de meisjes zichzelf ook weer gecomplimeerd. Bespreek het ajb met je vriend, als je geluk hebt begrijpt hij je en wil hij er iets aan doen. Daarvoor kun je hulp zoeken of misschien kun je precies aangeven wat jij graag wil. En dan niet bedenken wat hij graag wil horen! Ook iets geks gewoon durven vertellen, kan hij er niet tegen: pech, maar je kunt onmogelijk de rest van je leven je blijven aanpassen. En vreemdgaan lijkt me voor biede (en dan vooral voor je vriend) geen optie en erg kwetsend tenzij jullie beide voor een open relatie kiezen.
Sterkte ermee!
Groet,
Masja

----------


## meiss

ja, vertel het gewoon aan hem.
En weet je ook misschien hoe het kan?
Vind je het niet lekker, doet hij iets verkeerd?
Misschien kan je dan erover praten wat jij lekker vind , en wat hij wel en niet moet doen bij je.

----------


## zucht

Ik heb er al met mijn vriend over gepraat. Het probleem is echter niet dat ik seks niet leuk vind... Ik kan er wel van genieten, ALS het zover komt. Ik heb gewoon geen zin.

----------


## crestfallensoul

weet je, als je serieus wilt weten wat je kunt verbeteren aan je sex of romanties leven want dat is het belangrijkste, kijk eens op de volgende pagina, ik was daar ook te laat mee hoor, mijn relatie was al stuk....

http://www.romantischcadeau.nl/

op deze pagina zie je links een aantal kolommen loop er eens doorheen en laat ons weten wat je er van vind aub.

----------


## Ducky22

Hallo,

Ik ben 23 jaar, En heb al een tijdje geen sex, het is niet omdat ik er geen zin in heb.
maar ik denk zodra hij me wil aanraken krijg ik de kriebels en krijg het er benoud net als je word opgesloten in een kleine ruimte. 
En ik vind dit heel vervelend want ik wil wel maar als ik het benoud krijg gaat de zin in sex ook weer weg.
En als we dan een keer sex hebben zodra we klaar zijn word ik minste ander halfe dag misselijk!! en weet niet wat ik er mee aan moet.
Ik vind het heel vervelend voor mij vriend. hij vind het geen probleem en vind dat ik misschien er met iemand moet over hebben maar dat durf ik niet dus probeer het zo!!

Kan iemand mij helpen???

Veel Liefs Tineke

----------


## crestfallensoul

Tineke, je verhaal klinkt een beetje tegenstrijdig, je zegt;
'het is niet omdat ik er geen zin in heb'
maar uit je verdere verhaal blijkt dat er 'iets' is dat je tegenhoudt.

Zou je willen/kunnen toelichten hoe jij de sex ervaart?
Maw. is dit 'benauwde gevoel' er altijd geweest?
Is dit je éérste vriend? of de eerste waarbij je dit gevoel hebt?
Kan of kom je wel klaar als je de liefde bedrijft?
Gebruik je middelen, bv pillen oid voor de sex.
Je 'Kriebels' zijn niet te verwarren met de zogenaamde 'vlinders in je buik'?

Als je wilt zou je dan dit in je eigen woorden willen toelichten, miss dat we dan iets meer over en uit onze ervaring kunnen vertellen....

Groetjes, Peter.

----------


## chris1972

Hoi het kan ook iets hormonaal zijn.
probe
Heb je wel eens Maca poeder van Amazonas geprobeerd. Dat hersteld de horemonale balans en is tevens libido verhoogend

----------


## Wendy

Zit je eigenlijk wel lekker in je vel? Met andere woorden; hou je genoeg van jezelf? Als je bijvoorbeeld niet tevreden bent over jezelf, heb je ook weinig zin om aangeraakt te worden en seks te hebben.

Groetjes, Wendy

----------


## Siene78

Hallo allemaal,

Om een beetje in te haken op het onderwerp hier mijn eigen ervaring:
Ik ben een jonge vrouw van 29 jaar, ik heb twee prachtige kinderen en een lieve man.
Maar helaas heeft mijn man niet zoveel zin in sex als wat ik weleens hoor van andere stellen. Er gaan soms maanden voorbij dat we niets met elkaar hebben gedaan. En nu denk ik zelf dat ik abnormaal ben omdat ik juist wel vaak wil, meestal zijn het toch de vrouwen die niet willen?
Hij heeft een drukke periode op het moment, is op zoek naar een nieuwe baan, en dat geeft natuurlijk ook wel de nodige spanningen, maar toch...: Sex is toch ook een stukje ontspanning, tenminste dat zou het moeten zijn?
Het is nu alweer heel lang zo en hij probeert op andere manieren mij tevreden te houden, door zo nu en dan een arm om me heen te slaan, of vaker te knuffelen over dag, maar zodra we s'avonds in bed kruipen komen de spanningen weer. Ik mag hem niet aanraken en ik mag zeker niet het initiatief nemen, ik moet altijd wachten totdat hij zin heeft, en dat is dus maar nihiel.
Heel soms, maak ik het mezelf 'lekker', maar na die tijd voel ik me schuldig en moet ik ook vreselijk huilen. Ik wil gewoon liefde bedrijven met hem? Is dat zo gek?

Groetjes,
Siene78

----------


## robcindy

Ook mijn man vind dat we te weinig seks hebben.
Het gebeurt een tot twee keer in de week ,ik vind dat echt genoeg.
En wat vooral bij mij averechts werkt dat ik het idee krijg te moeten dan heb ik echt GEEN zin !
Hij zegt constant dat hij tekort komt en dat hij zich afgewezen voelt.
Maar hij houdt niet van knuffelen en zoenen en het een heeft verband met het ander lijkt mij toch??
En nu knuffelt hij mij wel maar dan denk ik dat hij het alleen doet om seks te hebben en dat gaf hij ook laatsts toe.
En nu zitten we in een negatief spiraal.
Hij uit zich door zich aan alles te ergeren thuis de kids etc wat bij weer averchts werkt.
Hij wordt gewoon super gefrusteerd als hij te weining seks heeft ,in mijn ogen is het zo een zielig mannetje BAH !! en werkt ook weer averechts

dus wie heeft een oplossing ?
Ik vind een tot twee keer in de week echt niet weinig !!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi robcindy,

Jouw man zou eens op de afdeling mannen gaan kijken. Er staat daar een topic die hem wel op andere gedachten zou moeten brengen. 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Robcindy,

Misschien is het wel een idee om je man posts te laten lezen van andere mannen die maanden zonder seks zitten, misschien dat ie dan inziet dat 2x per week helemaal niet weinig is!

@Ikke64

Ik begrijp dat je Robcindy wilt helpen, maar schelden is hier niet toegestaan, vandaar dat ik je laatste zin verwijderd heb, de rest is misschien wel nuttig dus laat ik staan.

----------


## ikke64

OK Sylvia,

Je hebt gelijk, maar ik kan me redelijk opwinden. Een man die alleen recht op en neer wil, als het hem uit komt en zonder ook maar een klein beetje aan de vrouw te denken. En dan ook nog lopen klagen dat hij zo zielig is. Het uiteindelijke resultaat zal zijn dat vrouw lief helemaal geen zin meer heeft. En dat zal waarschijnlijk leiden tot...... Tja, lees dat topic maar, waar ik het al eerder over heb gehad. Of meneer gaat vreemd, of ze gaan scheiden waar dan ook weer de kindjes mede slachtoffer van worden. Maar die hebben al aardig te lijden lees ik tussen de regels door. Robcindy, laat hem de reacties maar eens lezen, ik hoop werkelijk dat hij wakker wordt. En zo niet..... Dan zal er voor hem/jullie waarschijnlijk niets meer te redden zijn.
Veel sterkte,

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@Ikke64

Geen probleem hoor  :Wink:  Het gaat erom dat je wilt helpen, en dat waarderen wij hier echt heel erg.

En ik snap best dat dit onderwerp voor frustraties zorgt  :Wink: 


Gr Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Tineke, heb je al iets gevonden wat helpt of ben je er al achter wat dat misselijke gevoel achteraf of dat benauwde gevoel vooraf veroorzaakt? Zou het kunnen dat je er toch 'tegenop' ziet of dat je meer intimiteit wil in de vorm van knuffelen ofzo? Ik hoop dat je er met je vriend over kan praten en samen tot een goede oplossing voor jullie beide kunnen komen!
@ robcindy, ik ben het met je eens dat zoenen en knuffelen te maken heeft met het gevoel van intimiteit en dus ook bevordelijk (kan zijn) is voor de zin in sex.

Veel succes dames met het vinden van een goede balans voor jullie en jullie partner!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Tineke

Krijg je er ook zo de kriebels van als je bijv enkel tegen hem aanligt? Zonder echt aan seks te denken. Zoals jij beschrijft over dat misselijke gevoel, had ik dat met pijn aan mn blaas na de seks, soms heb ik dit nog wel, maar gelukkig lang niet altijd meer. 
Heb je nog steeds het gevoel dat je niet wilt? Of heb je al een oplossing gevonden? We horen het graag van je!

----------


## xfamkex

Om dit topic even nieuw leven in te blazen wil ik ook graag mijn 'probleem' uitspreken.

Ik ben 23 jaar en ben 4 jaar samen met mijn vriend.
In het begin van onze relatie hadden we regelmatig sex, niet vaak maar normaal. 
Dit is eigenlijk steeds minder geworden en tegenwoordig kan ik ook zo een maand zonder. Mijn vriend geeft weleens aan dat t al zo lang geleden is en bla bla bla... 

Nou heb ik laatst mijn 'probleem' aan hem verteld... hij (kon even geen ander woord vinden) geilt me niet genoeg op.
Als hij zin heeft, heeft ie zin en wil dr t liefst zo snel mogelijk in. Ik heb echter een voorspel nodig, beetje zoenen, knuffelen, strelen, ondeugend doen enz... 
Nadat ik dit opgebiecht had zou hij hier om denken en proberen mij wat vaker op te geilen.

Dit moet echter nog steeds gebeuren, en het is inmiddels al wel maanden geleden dak het verteld heb.
We hebben heus wel eens sex nog.. maar das dan wanneer ik ook zin heb in een vluggertje of wanneer ik mezelf maar zoveel mogelijk opwindt!

Maar er komt niks uit hem en daar baal ik zo van..! Hij wil wel... maar weet niet hoe zegt hij.. Ook al doe ik het vaak genoeg bij hem voor wanneer ikzelf zin heb! 

Wie ow wie kan me vertellen wat ik hier nog aan kan doen?? 

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Famke,

Misschien kun je zelf eens de stap nemen als je een beetje 'in the mood' bent. Wanneer je vriend dan meteen in je probeert te dringen kun je hem op een speelse manier laten weten dat je nog even verder wilt met het voorspel. Je kunt hem zelf dus ook 'sturen' naar wat jij lekker vind. Mijn vriend is daar heel makkelijk in, vanaf het begin zei ie al tegen me: Als ik tijdens het vingeren of watdoen ook iets doe wat niet goed is, laat me gewoon zien hoe jij het dan wel wilt! 

Misschien valt het een keer te proberen? Alhoewel je dan jezelf wel een beetje moet opwinden om zin te krijgen. 

Of zet een romantisch filmpje op, lekker duister maken, kaarsjes aanzetten en lekker tegen elkaar aan op de bank zitten, lekker knuffelen en een beetje zoenen, als dat goed gaat kun je langzaamaan aan het voorspel beginnen, en dan gewoon je vriend een beetje sturen. Het moet voor jullie beide lekker zijn, en ik denk dat je vriend dat wel begrijpt  :Wink: 

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoi Femke, 
vervelend dat je vriend zijn gedrag niet aanpast nadat jij hem hebt verteld wat jou dwars zit en je voorgedaan hebt wat jij lekker vind... 
Misschien dat jullie het eens op een andere plek kunnen doen, of in een romantischere setting (kaarjses, massage ofzo) of misschien heeft hij het niet helemaal goed begrepen en moet je het nogmaals uitleggen en/of voordoen?
Heel veel succes!

Hey Syl,
Je zegt wel heel makkelijk dat Femke zelf moet beginnen of speels moet reageren op haar vriend, maar dat is soms niet zo makkelijk hoor...
De ex met wie ik samenwoonde, daar was de sex in het begin ook goed mee, maar op een gegeven moment wou hij alleen 'vluggertjes en dezelfde standjes' en dus wist ik precies wat er komen ging, op welke manier en waar en werd het saai. Ik heb toen voorstellen gedaan om het anders te krijgen (voordoen wat iki lekker vind, ander standjes, ander voorspel, andere plek geopperd) maar dat was niet zijn idee van 'sex' en hij begreep niet dat ik eens wat anders wou proberen, want het ging toch allemaal lekker en goed, dus waarom zou je dan iets veranderen? Ik kwam er op een gegeven moment achter dat ik hem steeds meer als een gewone vriend ging zien, en nu is hij dus ook gewoon een goede vriend van mij... 
Wel fijn dat jou vriend zich laat sturen  :Smile: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Famke,

Ik wou dat ik in de schoenen van je vriend stond, dan wist ik het wel. Maar ff zonder gekheid. Het is verdomt lastig. Belangrijk is dat je hem duidelijk maakt wat je wil. Als hij verder gaat dan dat jij op dat moment wil, hou je hem af, ga lekker kussen, strelen, als hij plaatsen aanraakt waar jij nog niet aan toe bent, duw zijn hand maar weg en ga verder waar jij wil, zo leer jij je grenzen stellen en leert hij geduld te hebben. Laat hem maar voelen dat hij er iets voor moet doen, dat hij je iedere keer weer moet veroveren. Maar er een spelletje van. Misschien dat hij het dan door krijgt, en 9 tegen 10 dat hij het ook spannend gaat vinden.

Gr ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ik bedoel het niet zo simpel hoor  :Wink:  Ik weet dat het moeilijk is. En vind het ook jammer dat er niet zoveel mannen open staan voor de 'seksuele gevoelens' van een vrouw. Een voorbeeld jouw ex dus, trouwens ook een stuk of 3 exen van mezelf. Ze doen wat ze zelf lekker vinden, en denken dat hun vrouw het ook lekker vindt. 

Maarr Famke heeft hem zelf al verteld wat haar dwarszit, dus dat zou hij moeten weten nu. En hij heeft gezegt dat hij er rekening mee zou houden. Ik ben nu dus zeer benieuwd of je vriend zich aan zijn woord houdt. Gaat ie er echt rekening mee houden met het langere voorspel waar jij naar verlangt?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke, ja als ik zulke hints zou krijgen zou ik er wat mee doen net als jou  :Wink: ... en soms werkt het om iets 101x te herhalen voordat het aankomt bij degene...  :Frown: 
Duidelijkheid is altijd hele belangrijk!
Hoe gaat het trouwens nu met jou?

@ Syl, ja leuk heh van die mannen die denken dat als zij het goed hebben de vrouw het ook goed heeft  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Gelukkig heb jij nu een lieve vriend  :Big Grin: 

@ Famke, heel veel succes met duidelijk maken wat jij wilt en proberen de koers van 'vluggertje' om te zetten in leuke/romantische sex!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja joh, heerlijk die mannen! *kuch* Ik heb er ook een aantal gehad, idd teveel van die vluggertjes, ff dr in en dr uit, klaarkomen that's it.

Ben wel blij dat mn vriend zo is ja. Nadeel is wel dat omdat er een 'leeftijdskloof' tussen ons inzit, dat verder niemand het weet. Hou het zoveel mogelijk geheim, ik hou niet van die vervelende opmerkingen die sommige mensen maken, er wordt vaak ook idioot gekeken als we samen hand in hand over straat lopen etc. Maar het grote voordeel is dan wel weer wanneer iemand ouder is, ze veel meer begrip voor je hebben. Is in mijn geval zo, mn andere exen waren van mn eigen leeftijd, en gebruikten me gewoon meer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Maar goed, misschien deed ik dat ook wel een beetje  :Wink: 

@ Ikke64,

Idd ik ben ook wel benieuwd hoe het nu met jou en je vrouw gaat, al wat verbetering??

@ Famke,

Ik hoop dat je iets aan onze tips hebt gehad! Hou ons op de hoogte over de vorderingen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ikke64

Ok ff of topic dan. Tussen mijn vrouw en mij is alles nog bij het oude, ik merk wel dat ik meer mijn eigen gang ga. Ach wie weet. Kan me er nu niet meer zo druk over maken.
Maar je zult me inderdaad wel een tijdje gemist hebben. Mijn moeder is 5 weken terug overleden. En vlak daarna heb ik een ernstige virus infectie op mijn dikke darm gehad. De hele dag op de WC. ORS en licht verteerbaar om enigzins op krachten te blijven en nog zo'n 5 kilo afgevallen. Niets hielp immodium, Norit helemaal niets. Gelukkig gaat het nu weer wat beter en ben weer halve dagen aan het werk. Nog erg snel moe. Hoop volgende week weer hele dagen te kunnen werken?!?! Dus kortom best wel kl*te alemaal.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke64,

Wow dat is idd wel heftig in zo'n korte tijd. Nog gecondoleerd met je moeder. Hoop dat je snel weer wat meer opknapt, dit is natuurlijk niks. Vooral als je zo snel moe bent, dan heb je gewoon nergens meer puf voor  :Frown: 

Heel veel sterkte! 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,

Gecondolleerd met je moeder!
Vervelend dat je zo lang ziek ben geweest, maar wel fijn dat je weer bent opgeknapt  :Smile: 
Hopelijk kan je binnenkort weer fulltime werken (afleiding?!)), maar je moet wel goed uitrusten hoor, want anders heb je zo weer een 'dipje/griepje' te pakken...
Hopelijk gaat het binnenkort allemaal wat beter  :Smile:  Veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## xfamkex

Hallo mensen..!
Heel erg bedankt voor de tips... maar kijk... t probleem is dat hij mij nooit opwindt uit zichzelf! 

Wanneer ik zin heb in een vrijpartij krijg ik hem wel mee.. maar ik wil graag dat het ook eens andersom is... het komt altijd vanuit mij!
Heus.. hij heeft ook vaak genoeg zin.. maar doet er vervolgens niks mee! gaat dan mij niet opwinden ofzo.. maar verkondigt het en ik moet zelf maar kijken wat ik ermee wil gaan doen!

En daar baal ik zo van... want dat geeft me echt het gevoel dat ik niet goed en 'lekker' genoeg ben..! 

Heb het er laatst weer over gehad met hem, hij durft dan niet zegt ie.. bang dat ie wat fout doet of dat ik geen zin heb.. Vervolgens zeg ik wel dat ie gewoon moet doen en wanneer ik geen zin heb dat dan wel duidelijk maak.. en dat ik hem er wel mee help enzo..! 
Doe ik nu ook wel wanneer ik hem zover krijg, dan leidt ik hem ook.. zeg maar...

Word beetje moe van het wachten, en ik neem eigenlijk geen genoegen met 1x sex in de maand!! 

Hoe kan ik mijn vriend nou zover krijgen dat hij initiatief neemt???

----------


## ikke64

Hoi xfamkex,

Als ik je verhaal goed begrijp. Vertoond je vriend eigenlijk helemaal geen eigen initiatief als het op sex aan komt. Doet hij dat wel om bv een keer naar de film te gaan, of te gaan stappen? Of is hij in zijn hele leven een meeloper iemand die je bij zijn handje moet pakken om iets leuks te gaan doen. Of zelfs iets te gaan doen dat echt moet? 
Belangrijk blijft gewoon praten. Waarschijnlijk hebben jullie gesproken over zijn neiging om "op te stappen, te pompen en er weer af te stappen". Als dit niet erg subtiel gebracht of niet voldoende uitgesproken is kan ik me voorstellen dat die arme jongen met een schuld complex zit. Het is nog al iets om te horen te krijgen dat je niet erg goed bent in sex, en dat je vriendin er in ieder geval niet content mee is.
Ga weer aan het praten, leg uit wat je voelt, laat hem uitleggen wat hij voelt. Probeer boven water te krijgen. Wat jullie alle twee heerlijk vinden. Iets wat altijd gebruikt kan worden als opzet naar een heerlijk vrijpartij. Hoeft maar iets heel kleins te zijn. knabbelen aan het oorlelletje van de ander. Met als antwoord een kus achter het oor. Ik lul nu ook maar een eind weg. Maar spreek onopvallende dingen af waar je mee kunt communiseren. Ook als 1 van de 2 eens geen zin heeft.
Veel succes Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik ben het helemaal eens met Ikke64!

Het ziet er naar uit dat je vriend idd de 'moed' ontbreekt, door bijv gebeurtenissen in zijn verleden (veel afgewezen of zoiets dergelijks) Het enige wat ik kan adviseren is toch echt praat erover! Vraag heb wáárom hij het precies niet durft, of hij idd iets naars in zijn verleden op dit gebied meegemaakt heeft, verzeker hem ervan dat jij níet zo bent, en dat je hem nooit zal laten vallen! Kortom, ik denk dat je vriend iets meer zelfverzekerdheid nodig heeft. Maak hem duidelijk dat jij het juist fijn zou vinden als hij de 'eerste' stap zou nemen etc etc. Hoop dat het je lukt! Het klinkt er echt naar dat hij iets van moed mist..

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Famke,

Goh herkenbaar dat jou vriend zegt dat hij zin heeft in sex en er vervolgens geen actie of verleidingspoging aan vast knoopt... 
Mijn ex had dat ook, ik heb het er toen met hem over gehad, hij is niet zo gewend aan intimiteit (bij hem thuis deden ze nooit aan een knuffel ofzo) en hij was bang dat als hij zou beginnen ik dat vervelend zou vinden of dat hij mij verder van zich af zou duwen door te beginnen en hij dacht dat ik graag altijd het voortouw wou nemen... Ik heb hem uitgelegd hoe hij kon zien dat ik ook zin had in sex, dat ik ook wel eens verleid of verrast wil worden en hoe hij zou kunnen beginnen met mij verleiden... De moed en het zelfvertrouwen ontbrak dus nogal, en omdat dat er al zolang in zat was het ook moeilijk te veranderen....
Hopelijk kan jij je vriend duidelijk maken dat jij niet altijd degene wil zijn die het voortouw neemt en kom je er achter waarom hij niet het voortouw kan/wil/druft te nemen! Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## xfamkex

Nou... ik ben zijn 'eerste' en hij de mijne ook.. En ow.. hij is het er ook mee eens hoor dat, wanneer we het er over hebben, hij te weinig initiatief neemt.
Hij heeft een erg lichte vorm van autisme.. erg licht hoor... je ziet niks aan hem.. alleen in zijn doen of nieuwe mensen ontmoeten ofzo is ie wat verlegender (is dat een woord?) dan een andere kerel zou zijn misschien.
Maar daarom hou ik wel ontzettend veel van hem!! 

Ik denk persoonlijk dat het daar mee te maken heeft, en hij zelf ook.. bang om dingen fout te doen, en dat ik hem dan afwijs ofzo.. 
Maar hoe vaak ik ook zeg dat ik hem nooit zou afwijzen, hij neemter niet meer initiatief door! 
Wanneer ik 'de eerste stap' neem hebben we het heerlijk hoor.. alleen wanneer hij zin heeft brengt ie het zo ontactisch dat ik al denk... tsjah.. juist... 
Terwijl ie het heus,denk ik, niet zo meent.. 

Ik ga nog eens met hem praten binnenkort.. en zal zelf wat vaker 'the first move' maken.. misschien stelt m dt wat meer op zijn gemak ofzo.. 
We zijn nu 4 jaar samen dus dat zou toch niks uit moeten maken... denk ik dan.. 

Bedankt voor de tips weer in ieder geval... Zal proberen hem beetje meer lef in te fluisteren! ;-)

----------


## ikke64

Hoi xfamkex,
Dit verhaal van jou werpt wel een beetje een ander licht op de zaak. Alles wat jij schrijft is mogelijk/waarschijnlijk terug te voeren op zijn, lichte vorm van, autisme. Eigen initiatief is dan geweldig moeilijk. En de meeste mensen met zijn aandoening blinken ook niet uit in tact. Maar Je kunt wel heel eenvoudig oefenen. Klinkt raar maar als je hem verteld of zelfs laat zien/voelen waar jij gevoelig voor bent, wat jij fijn vind om te horen, te voelen of te zien op het moment dat hij, Laten we het maar gewoon bij de naam noemen, geil is. Komt hij mogelijk tot hele lieve initiatieven. En wat is er fout aan zelf de kar trekken. Ik wou dat die van mij dat maar eens deed.;-(
Ik denk niet dat het echt met lef te maken heeft, maar meer met niet weten hoe hij dat aan moet pakken, en dat maakt hem onzeker, en als ik onzeker zou zijn, zou mijn geile bui waarschijnlijk ook zo over zijn.

Ik hoop dat jullie hier iets mee kunnen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Famke,

Dat werpt idd een iets andere blik op de zaak (zoals Ikke ook aangeeft)... maar als jij hem duidelijk maakt dat jij van hem houdt, hem niet afwijst als persoon zijnde of in zijn initiatief (ook als je een keer geen zin hebt als hij het initiatief neemt) en hem net zolang 'begeleid' totdat hij het initatief durft te nemen dan komen jullie er vast wel uit! 
In elk geval heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

